# Aftermarket CD Receivers



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

I just purchased the 2.5S but it does not have the Bose.....too late to put it in. I am looking for a good aftermarket stereo, and would like some reccomendations. Also does anyone know if an aftermarket stereo will still work with the steering wheel controls with the convenience package? Thanks.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Not sure about the controls... but you can always buy this....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1945718259


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

you could always fine someone who took the bose out for an aftermarket and get it for a good price as OhTwo said. then the controls will work


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Don't forget...if you buy that system off of ebay that was taken out of Bose car, you will A)have to cut out holes for speakers in the rear doors B)buy doors from a Bose car C)Leave the speakers unused. 

Please flame me if I'm incorrect.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Please flame me if I'm incorrect. *


you'd be correct


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*steering wheel*

controls can still be used with any head unit that has an IR remote. You have to purchase PAC's SWI-X (crutchfield has em for 60 something, you can find them cheaper)

I recommend buying an MP3 compatible headunit with aux input and satellite ready capabilities in case you want to add stuff later on.

I bought the Sony CDX-MP70 cause the faceplate can be set up to have the same orange as our dash lights 

I got mine for 400.00 from a local shop after some haggling.


----------

